# Fly fishing vacation



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Where would you go ?

trout
bonefish
salmon
redfish
permit

Lots of good options.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Of those three choices, I'd personally go with trout. Somewhere out west like Colorado or Montana, if not then maybe the Smokies, Central PA, Maine, or maybe MI. Or even the Pacific NW where you can knock out both trout and salmon.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I always wanted to hike and Fly-fish The White Mnts in New Hampshire.Smoky's would be a close second. {I'm a big fan of the Brooke-Trout} A trip to Alaska to catch Grayling and Trout would also be nice way to relax


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Northwest BC and hire April Vokey as a guide.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd like to go up to Maine. There you could fish for brook trout, land locked salmon, and jumbo smallmouth on the same trip. If I had to pick only one though, I think I'd pick brook trout


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Next summer I'm taking a long weekend down to the Smoky Mountains for hiking and fishing, and then for the family vacation going to Florida, Gulf side, for some snook and other surf-dwelling fish. Dream vacation would be about a month of surviving in the wild in Montana mountain stream country. Be airdropped in with minimal supplies and just be free.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Trout - Deschutes River, Oregon. Lived out there for awhile, miss it a lot. High desert, loaded with trout and of course steelhead.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

A trip I've done a number of times is bonefish at Andros Island in the Bahamas. If you've never caught a bonefish you have to put it on your bucket list.

Brookies and smallmouth in Maine sure sounds fun and steelhead in Oregon would rock.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Great question, it's fun to read everyone's responses. My trip would be back to Keys and fish "the stadium" for monster migrating tarpon. I did it this past April and went zero for two. I had a shot at a legitimate 7.5 to 8 foot tarpon, but casting dead into the wind and my knees shaking like I was freezing I didn't get a cast out more than 5 feet from the bow of the boat. I GREATLY underestimated the skill needed to not only hook, but land one of these beast. What a rush! I can't wait to get back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a single day flats "grand slam" out of Marathon in the Keys but my tarpon was only about 20 lbs. One of those huge tarpon on a fly rod would be awesome.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Coot said:


> I have a single day flats "grand slam" out of Marathon in the Keys but my tarpon was only about 20 lbs. One of those huge tarpon on a fly rod would be awesome.



They are awesome!

I'd take permit --next trip is March!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Id like to head to BC and get a Bull Trout before there gone, and then perhaps catch a Taiman in Mongolia or possibly getting tiger muskies in New Mexico or maybe a ice out world class laker or Northern in Alberta or Saskatchewan. Grayling would be cool along with everything else Alaska has to offer.

If you want brookies, check out the Sutton River in Northern Ontario along the Hudson Bay, Polar bears and sea run brookies averaging 20" that's been my best trip yet...

Salmonid


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> catch a Taiman in Mongolia
> 
> Salmonid


+1! That's one thing I want to do before I kick the bucket


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Did the backcountry maine thing for landlocks. its great and easy to do. did the keys. not a fan of saltwater fishing. 

dream trip is the canadian maritimes for atlantics.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Coot said:


> I have a single day flats "grand slam" out of Marathon in the Keys but my tarpon was only about 20 lbs. One of those huge tarpon on a fly rod would be awesome.




No matter the size, a grand slam is a solid performance and not easy to accomplish. Well done! 

+2 on Taimen, just the adventure in getting there would be awesome! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

For me, heading to a mountain stream chasing wild trout is and always has been my choice for a fishing adventure. There is just something about the purity of hiking into the hills, stealthily approaching a gin clear stream and presenting a fly to a rising trout in tight quarter conditions that has always appealed to me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to fish the Cleveland sewers with Pat.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

1. Alaska... I think I would never come back and that might pose a problem with the wife and kids

2. Tarpon..I'd be fine with just baby tarpon.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Where would be the best place for big Brook trout ?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Coot said:


> Where would be the best place for big Brook trout ?


Labrador :B


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

If you ever get a monster Permit on the fly, it will be your favorite for life lol.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

ChromeBone said:


> If you ever get a monster Permit on the fly, it will be your favorite for life lol.


 
I've caught big permit on the fly and they are a hoot...but nothing...nothing...... beats a 100 yard bonefish run in six seconds with the drag screaming.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I still haven't got myself a bonefish on the fly yet, but I've got quite a few Tarpon fishing for Snook, a handful pushing around 100ib range. They are awesome but after 3 or 4 jumps they are pretty much done, unless you are the unlucky guy that gets one that thinks its a grouper.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Giant Trevally attack - YouTube



"Winter Holiday" Island?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The mid-east, Oman...I dunno. Other side of the globe. I won't be going there any time soon, but... that's probaby my all time favorite video of geets/jacks/hard tails. Just mind boggling.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

TheCream said:


> "Winter Holiday" Island?


Christmas Island - Kiribatu

South Pacific - southwest of Hawaii

Good bonefishing


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

I've always dreamed about chasing some roosterfish combs out of the East Cape (Baja Mexico). That stuff looks intense!


----------

